# My Severum aint it cute!



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Heres my Severum aint it cute. Oh and the fish you see next to it is the Pink Convict.


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

Awww... it's so tiny


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Yes, Very cute! I saw a dime-sized one yesterday that looked identical tou yours. My sev has a bit more coloration, But I imagine yours will too when its bigger.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanx for the compliments.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Hes pretty cute Mark


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanx Hunter


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I want a cute little fish! Pssh...all I gots are this little fat blimp of a puffer .

Nice severum, I was contemplating getting one from petsmart (called a severum but it's actually not one...), it was pretty big and had awesome coloration, but I just splurged on frozen foods instead .


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

ROTFL well my LPS has lots, what kind of puffer


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Green Spotted Puffer...muhahahah


----------

